# Aliens are among us!



## Mantadude (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Wanted to share my latest. This short film is based on the idea that we have 'aliens' that live among us...But they are underwater. This is a fun and experimental film, as it is the first time I have done sound effects with my videos.

Curious on your feedback.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKvywjEVKF4

Enjoy!
Dustin


----------



## lion rock (Mar 22, 2016)

Super, Manta,
Belongs to PBS's Nature program.
-r


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 22, 2016)

Captivating and very well done. Your sound effects and their sync to video is outstanding. I'm not a video guy so can't really be helpful... my only observation is that a couple of the fades/cuts to black seemed longer than needed for the casual viewer.


----------



## Besisika (Mar 22, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> Captivating and very well done. Your sound effects and their sync to video is outstanding.


Liked it too! Good stuff!


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful. 8) Very well done, Dustin.


----------



## TeT (Mar 22, 2016)

Very Nice.


----------



## Mantadude (Mar 22, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Super, Manta,
> Belongs to PBS's Nature program.
> -r



I appreciate the compliment. Thanks for watching it.


----------



## Djaaf (Mar 23, 2016)

Pretty much the same as old-pr-pix. 
The images are beautiful and entrancing, but there's a few fade to black a bit too long. 
Same for the intro. A bit too long for me.
But the images are... out of this world. Very nice work. 

Djaaf.


----------



## weixing (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi,
X-COM: Terror from the Deep ;D

Wow... Excellent work!!

Have a nice day.


----------



## Mantadude (Mar 23, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> Captivating and very well done. Your sound effects and their sync to video is outstanding. I'm not a video guy so can't really be helpful... my only observation is that a couple of the fades/cuts to black seemed longer than needed for the casual viewer.



Thanks for watching and for the nice comments. I also appreciate the feedback. The cuts and fades were done to match the music.


----------



## Mantadude (Mar 23, 2016)

Besisika said:


> old-pr-pix said:
> 
> 
> > Captivating and very well done. Your sound effects and their sync to video is outstanding.
> ...



I appreciate it. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Mantadude (Mar 23, 2016)

Click said:


> Absolutely beautiful. 8) Very well done, Dustin.



Thanks! You have always watched my videos. I appreciate it.


----------



## Mantadude (Mar 23, 2016)

TeT said:


> Very Nice.


Thank you


----------



## Mantadude (Mar 23, 2016)

Djaaf said:


> Pretty much the same as old-pr-pix.
> The images are beautiful and entrancing, but there's a few fade to black a bit too long.
> Same for the intro. A bit too long for me.
> But the images are... out of this world. Very nice work.
> ...



Thanks for the feedback. I enter these short films in festivals and competitions, and they typically want a story of some sort, so thats what the beginning is...trying to set it up a little bit.


----------



## Mantadude (Mar 23, 2016)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> X-COM: Terror from the Deep ;D
> 
> Wow... Excellent work!!
> ...



LOL...no terror. Just fun creatures. Thanks for watching.


----------



## jazz55 (Mar 23, 2016)

It's very nice and fun to watch!


----------



## Mantadude (Mar 23, 2016)

jazz55 said:


> It's very nice and fun to watch!



Thanks!


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2016)

Mantadude said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely beautiful. 8) Very well done, Dustin.
> ...



It's always a great pleasure to look at your videos. Keep posting.


----------



## Mantadude (Mar 24, 2016)

jazz55 said:


> It's very nice and fun to watch!



Thank you!


----------



## Mantadude (Mar 24, 2016)

Click said:


> Mantadude said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Thanks a lot!


----------



## fppn (Apr 4, 2016)

Very cool!
The beginning remembered me the movie "Sphere"!


----------

